# Wie komme ich in die "Rinne" Frankenstein?



## 2bee (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,mein Rad ist da (GT I-Drive 7.0) und suche die legendäre Rinne um es endlich mal zu testen.
Wie ganz genau komme ich in die "Rinne"?

Und: wann treffen sich die Jungs und Mädels, um am Frankenstein zu fahren?

Wo genau gibt es dort nette Strecken und noch besser: wer könnte mir diese zeigen? Bin so zusagen Anfänger (mein erstes Fully), habe aber richtig Bock...


Bitte melde dich  


Grüße!


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Schau mal in den Pfälzer Wald Thread rein. Die Rinne würd übringens im Moment abgerissen  Kommst ein wenig zu spät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

Irre ich, wenn hier die Darmstäder Rinne und nicht die Pfälzer Rinne gemeint ist?


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

...so viele Rinnen...


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

Du wirst lachen. Sogar Heidelberg hat eine Rinne!


----------



## 2bee (21. Mai 2006)

Die in Darmstadt ist meine erste Wahl.

Sorry für meine ungenaue Frage ...


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

Kenne mich da leider nicht aus. Aber he, wenn Du es in Erfahrung bringts, kannst Du ja mal Dein Wissen weitertragen. Bin letztens bei einer Tour an der Frankenstein vorbei. Die Trails da sind ja göttlich!


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Beim letzen Selbsmord, nicht Tour Jens! Selbstmord!


----------



## Andreas (22. Mai 2006)

Vor der Burg Frankenstein mußt Du erst die kleine Treppe runter und dann geht es die Fallinie Richtung Eberstadt.

Schaust Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=76


----------



## rayc (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn man das obere Stück, das mit der treppe (wie von Andreas beschrieben) weglässt, wird es etwas einfacher zu finden.
Okay: Start oben an der Fahrstrasse, Richtung Burg fahren, auf der Markierung "weisses =" links an der Burg vorbei. (Achtung auf der TF20-2 ist alte Wegführung eingezeichnet).
Du kommst jetzt an einer größeren Kreuzung nördlich der Burg.
Der Burgenweg "blaues B", geht jetzt rechts weg, das "weisse =" geradeaus nach Norden, diesen Folgen.
Das "weisse =", macht einene schwenker nach links, ignorieren. Einfach der Falllienie geradeaus nach Norden folgen. Du bist nach paar Metern schon bei gebauten Schanzen und Anliegern.
Weiter unten teilt sich die Strecke. Rechts sind die großen Schanzen mit teilweisen Sprüngen von 10m Weite. Wenn du auf der Hauptlinie bleibst, kommt einmal ein Drop von 2m.

Die rinne läuft im großen und ganzen wie der "alte" Burgenweg (wie in TF20-2 verzeichnet).

Wenn es hinter dir laut wird, dann kommen die JUngs auf ihren Downhillern. Also Achtung, die machen nicht ohne Grund Krach, damit du eine Chance hast, aus den weg zu gehen.

Als Anfänger, kannst du durchaus auf den Chickenway, neben den Schanzen runterfahren.
Ich fahre hier auch nur den Chikenway.
Man sollte die Schanzen nur fahren/springen, wenn man es auch kann, ansonsten ist das purer *SELBSTMORD*. EIn normales Fully ist hierfür keinesfall geeignet, du brauchst einen Downhiller und entsprechende Erfahrung! (Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Rahmen und Knochen hie rschon gebrochen sind)

Tip:
Wenn du oben Jungs mit schweren Gerät und Protektoren siehst einfach folgen 
Also einfach oben an der Fahrstrasse vor dem Parkplatz rumlungern, hier kommen genügend Biker vorbei, und dann einfach fragen.

Angeblich sind die Cracks bevorzugt Sonntags-Morgens unterwegs, da sie da freie Bahn haben.

ray

P.S.:
GPS-Tack von der Rinne, liegt bei bei mir auf der Platte (also wer GPS oder MAgicMaps hat...)


----------



## underdog01 (22. Mai 2006)

Um es Deinem Fully mal richtig zu besorgen kann ich Dir auch die Himmelsleiter wärmstens empfehlen, natürlich nicht so spektakulär wie die Rinne, aber leichter zu finden (ausgeschildert) und auch ne direkte Abfahrt von der Burg bis runter. Viele Treppen und Mini-Drops.

Das Gebiet um den Frankenstein ist absolut geil. Vom Böllenfalltor aus dem roten Balken folgen hast Du fast nur Singletails bis auf die Burg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuzi78 (22. Mai 2006)

gudn tach also ich fahre selbst am frankenstein  die rine ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu finden du must nur die strasse von eberstadt hochfahren in der ersten rechts kurve kannst du schon mal nach links in den wald schauen da steht unsere wunderschön genannte*göttin*  und dann kommt noch ein kleiner links knick und dann unser bikerparkplatz rechts neben der strasse und von dort aus geht ein weg nach oben und da siehst du schon die ersten reifenspuren die erste rechts is dann die rinne (einfach hochschieben und du wirst den rest finden) und 100m weiter is die lustige,wie sie hier genannt wird ...selbstmörder line......was aber garnicht stimmt es gibt weiß gott schlimmere dinger und wir haben keinen über 5m höhe......die sin alle nur in die weite un dann gehts ja noch......vll sieht man sich ja ma am wochende immer da    PS hab entwerden mein big hit oder mein sx trail unterm arsch ;-)


----------



## Rih (22. Mai 2006)

Joa der Zuzi78 hats ja schon relativ gut beschrieben.

Also meine Erklärung: Ist wirklich nicht schwer , man muss einfach nir Straße die von der großen Hauptstraße kommt Richtung Burg Frankenstein hochfahren. bald daruf sieht man dieses dicke Ding ( Göttin) und von dort aus wie schon beschrieben immer geradeaus hoch. Vor dem Bombenkrater ( Drop nunner und hinten wieder raus ) geht nen weg rechts nunner und dem folgen und nun nur noch links hoch . Kann man nicht verfehlen   Dabei kann man sich ja schonmal die Sachen anschauen die es später runtergebrettert wird.
Immer nur weiter hoch und es wird schöner find ich.  

Also so am Wochenende ab der Mittagszeit sind denke ich mal immer die meisten oben. Bei Sonnenschein ordentlich voll kannst aber auch Tage haben da sind vll mal nur 10 Leute insgesamt da. 

Naja vll sieht mans ich ja mal , fahre nen rotes HT da sman nicht übersehen kann.


----------



## Forcement 4EVER (31. Mai 2006)

also ne rinne gis auch in zwingenberg^^ in der nähe von bensheim^^ un da uiiiii da kannstes deinem bike auch schon gut besorgen 9m double 5m drops einfach nur genial einige step ups^^ 

gruß FORCEMENT


----------



## Ge!st (31. Mai 2006)

Wenn Selbstmörderstrecke, dann Felsenmeer, ich habe da schon Leute von Felsen zu Felsen  dropen sehen 

Wer hier einen Fehler macht, dann geht das übel aus, für Mensch und Material.


----------



## Rih (5. Juni 2006)

Forcement 4EVER schrieb:
			
		

> also ne rinne gis auch in zwingenberg^^ in der nähe von bensheim^^ un da uiiiii da kannstes deinem bike auch schon gut besorgen 9m double 5m drops einfach nur genial einige step ups^^
> 
> gruß FORCEMENT



Also ich dürfte da mal was verbessern,schließlich hab ich dort auch mitgebaut, war nur seit geraumer Zeit net mehr oben so 3 Wochen oder so , nur der Double ist so um die 4-5m und der Drop vll 3- 3,5m . 
Und der Shape der Step Ups is auch net mehr so der beste, einige springen sich nicht mehr schön.Und wirklich hart ist sie auch net 

Und das Thema geht um die Rinne anner Burg Frankenstein um net um die in Zwingenberg.

Nun würde ich nur noch gerne wissen wer du bist,Forcement ? 

Ja erklärungen stehen ja shcon oben und Felsenmeer war soweit ich weiß, mal ne krasse Strecke die jedoch leider kaputt ist.

mfg Rih


----------



## zuzi78 (5. Juni 2006)

so nochma zum thema zwingenberger rinne...hier schreibt der erbauer von der kleinen freeride strecke also der double hat genau 7m nochwas und der drop wurde auf 3 en halb meter aufgestockt aber da sin noch en paar drops und step ups und step downs drin aber am geilsten sin eh die 2 riesen wallrides ;-)  vll kennt ihr mich ja bin ma en big hit gefahren un hab jetzt mein switch    heheheh aber der double is von irgendwelchen ********* ******* **** ***** kaputt gemacht worden geh demnächst ma wieder hoch un bau auf für alle dies net so übertreiben wollen is *meine* rinne wohl die bessere wahl (wo die is? : genau über zwingenberg direkt unterm comoder weg ! also leutz schauts vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2006)

nur mal so als nebenbemerkung: wer alleine und ohne vorherigen speed check mit einem erfahrenen local die grossen doubles am frankenstein fährt (und sämtliche anderen sprüngen dieser art in der ganzen welt) braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er ganz bös auffe fresse fliecht....


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so als nebenbemerkung: wer alleine und ohne vorherigen speed check mit einem erfahrenen local die grossen doubles am frankenstein fährt (und sämtliche anderen sprüngen dieser art in der ganzen welt) braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er ganz bös auffe fresse fliecht....



-word-


----------



## ShirHac (8. Juni 2006)

Hi zuzie,
geht das noch ein wenig genauer mit der Zwb. Rinne? Der Comoderweg ist lang. Werd ich mir dannn mal anschauen. (aber wohl nicht fahren ) die Zeiten sind vorbei...)

Gruß ShirHac


----------



## Rih (9. Juni 2006)

Hi ShirHac

Also ich weiß jetzt zwar auch nicht wo genau die Rinne anfängt am Comoder Weg,also in der Mitte oder so. Nur soviel es ist eine große Kreuzung wo es nach oben geht und meines Wissens zwei große Bäume stehen. Und der untere Weg ist der Anfang der Rinne , man erkennt zwar noch nicht sofort das man hier gut fahren kann , nur der Schein trügt. Einfach mal hinuter fahren und dann erkennt man es aber auch recht schnell . So dann schaus dir mal und ich hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen  

Marc

PS: Ich hoffe es sei vom Erbauer gestattet da sich den Platz ein wenig beschreibe


----------



## ShirHac (9. Juni 2006)

Danke dir, werd ich mir am Samstag wohl mal anschauen dann.  

Gruß Shir


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2006)

Ge!st schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Selbstmörderstrecke, dann Felsenmeer, ich habe da schon Leute von Felsen zu Felsen  dropen sehen
> 
> Wer hier einen Fehler macht, dann geht das übel aus, für Mensch und Material.


na schick. die dinger sind ja nicht gerade stumpf...
aber gut um die technik zu perfektionieren,
fehler sind verboten


----------



## budha (9. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch oft in der Gegend Frankenstein / Melibokus unterwegs, aber die Himmelsleiter kenn ich nicht. Wo soll das denn sein?
Oder meinst du das Kliff? Ich wüsste aber nicht, wo da kleine Drops und Treppen sein sollten.


----------



## ShirHac (10. Juni 2006)

Die Himmelsleiter wird oft mit der Rinne (Richtung Eberstadt) selbst verwechselt, aber soweit ich das weiss, ist sie gerade auf der anderen Seite des Berges zu finden, sozusagen ein Stich, der von der Frankenbergmühle im Mühltal zur Burg hoch führt. Wohl auch mit Treppen durchsetzt. (Ich war da hinten bisher aber auch nur selten, fahre lieber am Meli und Felsberg)

Gruß Shir


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juni 2006)

Oben vom Melibokus gibt es z.B. eine Singletrail Richtung Darsberg Hütte, ist aber nix besonders, gibt ein Paar kleinere Treppen, Wurzeln usw.

Vom Melibokus gibt es noch eine recht steile Strecke runter Richtung Balkausen.

Von der Tannenburg gibt es zwei kurze steile Strecken, die eine Richtung Sofien Hütte und die andere Richtung Lufthansa-Schulungszentrum. Sind aber ebenfalls nichts großartig besonderes und loht sich IMH nicht deswegen da extra hinzufahren.


----------



## ShirHac (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Geist,
wenn du vom Meli aus startest, erst die Fallinie bis zur Förster Dörr Eiche fährst, von da den Singletrail bis zur Darsberghütte weiter, dort dann links in das Hasselbachtal abbiegst, es rechts liegen lässt, und dann in den Singletrail über den Katharinenberg einschwenkst (über dem Sperbergrundsteinbruch vorbei), dann kommst du schon auf eine ganz nette lange und rasante Abfahrt.  

Hat natürlich keine Frankensteiner Qualität - aber seien wir mal ehrlich, auf den Meli pedaliert man wohl auch kaum mit einer DH Maschine die man für die Frankensteiner Rinne braucht.  

Gruß Shir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. Juni 2006)

Ich denke die Strecke kenne ich, werde diese bei Gelegenheit mal wieder abfahren.

Ich fahre grundsätzlich jeden Berg auch mit meinem Freerider hoch, bevor es dann zur *verdienten* Abfahrt geht


----------



## zuzi78 (20. Juni 2006)

so hab jetztt nochma geanu rausgesucht wo die zwingenebrger strecke ist wenn ihr von unten kommt:  in zwingenberg zur kirche fahren (die sit nciht zu übersehen) und dann ein kleinen stück hochfahren egal wo hauptsache hoch und nach 50m kommt der WEINLAGENWEG  den als alngstrampeln und ihr kommt zu einer art hüttchen direkt über zwingengberg (jetzt könnt ihr die rinne scho nsehen wenn ihr auf den melibkous schaut ist eine deutliche vertiefung zu sehen)  dort steht ein wegweißer mit dem hinweis: -----> melibokus ^^  diesen weg eisnchalgen und der führt euch genau auf den comoder weg und genau rechts nebendran kommt auch ein weg hoch auf den comoder weg und dass ist die rinne also wenn ihr auf dem comoder weg seit 3 schritte richtung auerbach und grad wieder runter und wenn ihr um die kurve schaut seht ihr scho nden wallride und weite runten den double ;-)  alles kla  und jetzt kommt auch mal alle


----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2006)

sagt mal, ist was gegen einen "rinne" frankenstein verabredungs thread zu sagen? dann könnten wir doch mal einen aufmachen, oder? mir ist in letzter zeit nichts dergleichen untergekommen und hin und wieder scheinen da ja doch ein paar leute zu fahren. allein für so fahrgemeinschaftsgeschichten wäre das doch eigenlich sehr vorteilhaft, oder?

grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (22. Juni 2006)

Bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende sind da nicht grade wenige Leute unterwegs, hin und wieder fahre ich die Rinne auch (wenn meine Schulter mitmacht, dann werde ich am Wochenende mal vorbeischauen, muss es ja nicht übertreiben).

Gegen einen Frankenstein Verabredungs-Thread gibt es sicher nix einzuwenden!


----------



## 2bee (25. Juni 2006)

Also...mein GT hat endlich Bekanntschaft mit der "Rinne", die Richtung Eberstadt, machen dürfen.
Oberer Teil ist sehr schön, Strecke hat wahnsinns-flow. Auch kleine Sprünge für mich dabei.
Unten wird es dann brutal. Zu hart!




Wie schleppt ihr denn eure Bikes da hoch? Das gute alte "fahren" oder das neumodische "fahren lassen"?


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juni 2006)

Schieben und fahren, mit deutlich mehr Anteil beim schieben


----------



## richtig (25. Juni 2006)

ich schiebs hoch. geht schnell, man bleibt warm und prägt sich alles besser ein. nur: die mücken sind echt zum k0tzen!!!!!!!

grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (18. Juli 2006)

Lieber Rosenstock,

leider kann ich meine "Empfehlung" nicht mehr löschen, die Forensoftware sieht das scheinbar nicht vor.

Ich bedauere zu tiefst das ich das "Fahrräder verboten-Schild" an der Himmelsleiter übersehen habe, es muß zu gewachsen sein.
Ich werde die Treppe ab sofort auch nur noch runter schieben, wenn überhaupt!
Im übrigen bin ich nicht im VCD organisiert, nicht das ein falsches Licht auf diesen fällt, durch meine "unverfrohrenen" Taten.

An irgendwelchen Ausbaumaßnahmen in oder an der Rinne war ich nie beteiligt.
Da ich auch nicht vorhabe das irgendwann zu tun, werde ich auch keine landschaftsschutzrechtlichen Anträge, wo auch immer, einreichen.

Es wäre besser Sie hätten hier in dem Thread direkt geantwortet um auch andere, fehlgeleitete Biker, wie mich, wach zu rütteln!

Weidmanns Heil 
und Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2006)

versuch´s doch mal mit einer Dachrinne!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhakpa (24. Oktober 2006)

... die rinne ist bei der burg frankenstein. mühltal bzw. darmstadt eberstadt.
wenn man auf dem weg zur burg ist ca. 200 meter vor dem burgtor links den waldweg rein und immer gerade aus ... kommt man direkt drauf !


----------



## mfl flo (28. November 2006)

Hey, 
ich komme aus Spachbrücken und fahre öfters mal am Frankenstein.
Ich habe allerdings aus finanziellen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/heul.gif
gründen nur ein Hardtail(Kona Scrap) und traue mich deswegen nicht an die größeren sprünge ran....
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hardtails am Frankenstein oder kann mir jemand sagen wo es in meiner Nähe noch Möglichkeiten zum Dirten/Downhillen gibt???

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten....


----------



## richtig (29. November 2006)

dirt gibts an der tu lichtwiese in darmstadt. direkt hinter dem hochschulschwimmbad. außerdem ne menge im odenwald verteilte spots; einfach mal am wochenende durch die wälder fahren und nach viel federweg ausschau halten 

mfg


----------



## mfl flo (29. November 2006)

ach sascha du bist ja auch da....^^ tach auch...
weißt du wo an der lichtwiese das is? und wenn ja haste mal zeit zum treffen vll noch mim joel?


----------



## cracyfrog (5. März 2009)

Ich merke das wir langsam vom Thema abweichen aber hat trotzdem mal ne Frage...
Wo kann man am Felsberg biken?? Gibts da trails?
Und überhaupt wo kann man sich am besten über gute Trails informieren? Also wo es welche gibt in meiner Nähe
wäre nett wenn ich antworten bekämen würde xD..
bis denne


----------



## wawa68 (6. März 2009)

Nur so als Vorschlag... statt einen uralten Post, der im November 2006 schon tot war, wiederzubeleben, könntest du einen eigenen erstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (6. März 2009)

genau immer mehr threads aufmachen als notwendig statt alte threads zu benutzen deswegengibt es im downhillforum auch 50 big hit threads.
ich würde sagen das war schin korrekt so^^


----------



## Andreas (8. März 2009)

cracyfrog schrieb:


> Ich merke das wir langsam vom Thema abweichen aber hat trotzdem mal ne Frage...
> Wo kann man am Felsberg biken?? Gibts da trails?
> Und überhaupt wo kann man sich am besten über gute Trails informieren? Also wo es welche gibt in meiner Nähe
> wäre nett wenn ich antworten bekämen würde xD..
> bis denne



Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf. 

Wie man in die Rinne kommt ist ja jetzt bekannt.


----------

